# Bild in Vektor umwandeln



## layla (4. Juni 2004)

Hi!

Also ich hab hier ein Bild von einer Weltkarte, also nur so die Kontinente als einfärbige Flächen.
Jetzt würde ich gern ein paar dieser Kontinente umwandeln. Irgendwie hab ichs mit 2 Kontinenten so in der Art geschafft mit dem Nachzeichentool angeklickt und dann irgendwo rumgeklickst dann wars aufeinmal mit einem Pfad rundherum weiß aber jetzt nichtmehr wies ging. Außerdem hab ich jetzt teilweise weiße Flächen da drinnen wie kann ich die wegbekommen? Vielleicht weiß jemand ein Tut oder so.

Hab noch nie was mit Freehand gemacht. Bin mehr Photoshopler!

Danke


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. Juni 2004)

Hi layla,

Herzlich Willkommen in der schönen Welt von Freehand 
Zu Deinem Problem: In der unten angehangenen Grafik hab ich Dir mal markiert, welche Buttons Du drücken mußt, um den gewünschten Effekt zu erzielen.
Mit dem linken Button kannst Du um Deinen Pfad eine Kontur erzielen; klick da drauf und im gleichen Dialog kannst Du dann die Strichstärke und die Farbe einstellen. Das Färben geht ganz einfach per Drag and Drop: Die gewünschte Farbe aus der Palette auf das kleine Quadrat ziehen, steht auch im Handbuch.

Beim rechten Button kannst Du dem geschlossenem Pfad eine Füllung verpassen. Der Farbauftrag funktioniert da genauso, wie bei der Strichfarbe.

Zu den weißen Flächen: Das kann ich mir grad nicht so recht vorstellen; hast Du innerhalb Deines geschlossenen Pfades noch eine Fläche gezeichnet? Wenn ja, dann klick diese mit dem Teilauswahlwerkzeug an und dann erscheint um diese Fläche eine blaue Umrandung. Diese kannst Du dann mit "Entf" löschen. Wenn dies nicht Dein Problem war, dann poste doch bitte mal ein Beispielbild, so dass ich/ wir uns das genauer anschauen können.

Gruss vom ALF

P.S. Uuuh, sechshundertsechsundsechzigster Post... (the Devil inside )


----------



## layla (5. Juni 2004)

Danke für deine Erklärung aber irgendwie fehlt das angehängte Bild  
Ich werds dann mal so probieren wenns nicht geht poste ich es nochmal.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (5. Juni 2004)

Oops, ich hätte schwören können, ich habs mit angehangen..

BTW, here you are


----------



## layla (5. Juni 2004)

Ich glaub ich habs falsch beschrieben. Hab die Weltkarte mal angehängt. Muss ich jetzt um alle Kontinente einen Pfad ziehen? Oder kann ich irgendwie das mit dem Zauberstab machen?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (5. Juni 2004)

Also einen Zauberstab gibt es bei FH nicht, allerdings ein Lasso, was dafür sicher auch geeignet ist. Schau einfach mal im Handbuch oder in der Hilfe danach, da steht einiges wissenswertes drin, u.a. Drcukempfindlichkeit etc.

Gruss


----------



## layla (5. Juni 2004)

Doch es gibt so eine art Zauberstab heißt etwas anders. Also stimmt es ich muss mit dem Pfadtool runherum fahren?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (5. Juni 2004)

Jop, ist sicher das einfachste und genaueste. Zoom Dir die Grafik auf 800% und zeichne dann entweder mit dem Pfadtool oder dem Lassowerkzeug los. Für die Genauigkeit empfehle ich Dir echt das Stiftwerkzeug (P), da lernst Du gleich auf ne gute Art den Umgang mit Kurven etc.  Würde wegen dem "Zauberstab" jetzt gern selber nochmal in FH nachschauen, aber meine Version spinnt seit kurzem rum und die CD ist in der Uni :-( 
Aber dennoch; wenn noch Fragen sind, immer her damit


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. Juni 2004)

Nehm den Zauberstab in Photoshop und wähle aus, was du ausgewählt haben willst.
Dann Rechtsklick in der Auswahl und "Arbeitspfad erstellen".
Nun noch auf "Datei / Exportieren / Pfade -> Illustrator"

Nun hast du deinen Pfad als Illustrator-Datei und kannst ihn verwenden wo du willst.

Gruß
Martin, der sich in einer Welt ohne Freehand gut zurecht findet


----------



## jaci (5. Juni 2004)

*Vektor*

Hallo Martin!
Das habe ich gerade getestet mit dem vektorisieren über den Photoshop,
ich bin ja voll begeistert. Danke für den Tipp. Funktioniert ja super. Ich
hab es gleich mal angehängt.


----------

